# Anyone who can help to find out ...



## patnor1011 (Nov 5, 2008)

about price of this?
http://www.nexgenbalers.com/videoProspector-1.htm

My problem is that when I have contacted them they do not want to tell me actual price of this piece of machinery and their answer was that they are allowed to sell in usa only. Ill be happy to find out about price just to compare with few simillar products here in eu. If the price will be right or better than I have here Ill try to go for it with help of somebody from usa... At this moment I need to know how much it cost in usa and who is manufacturer or where is this thing from. If they are allowed to sell that in usa only i presume that it is probably produced somewhere else... Ill be happy for any help. Thanks Pat.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks pretty much like these.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1809188/sincro_415_c_wire_chopping_machine_copper_separator/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2lgt6fHbaE


The name from the machine is "guidetti sincro" wire seperator.

They seem to have a distributor network. You should be able to find someone near you.

Here is one used for $70,000

http://www.ctrecycles.com/category/378486


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks very much... i have spend hours searching on internet but got lost everytime and did not find the right pages... now I know who to contact and how to search again for more info...


----------



## viacin (Nov 5, 2008)

I really have to hand it to qst. He could find a needle in a haystack. I really don't know how he finds the stuff he does sometimes. He has found links for me before that I've searched days for. Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, but then I miss simple things on eBay. Glad I could help.

This machine something you are considering? 

Seems a huge amount of depressed price scrap to pay for it. I kind of wondered if we hadn't just experienced the "perfect storm" of base metal scrap prices. But then again it may be a good time to get in if you are patient.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 6, 2008)

well... at this moment I am still working in security so i have my week hours done in 3 nights and I have 4 days and nights then for me... also when Iam working I am lucky to be on quiet spots so all three nights just pulling out pins, separating wires, dismantling computers and electronics... 
I have nice pile of small copper wires as nobody wants them and scrap yards paying pretty much nothing for them...
My goal is set up small recycling centre in few months time and probably for some time keeping my old job too...
My friend who have big recycling place is making big money by makind bricks from plastic mixed with concrete - this is good idea how to get 5-6 times more for your plastic without need to sort types and colours and also how to get rid of plastic. When you are recycling electronics there are tons of stuf so this will suply your bricks making production very well...
Yeah I know that prices went down a lot in last few weeks but I am still confident that this type of machinery will pay for itself in short time when you have supply of scrap, and you dont need to sell all your copper now. There will be still alot of places or peoples with wires and you can process that for them on some percentual bases...
Oh and sorry for grammar but this is not my native language but I am learning hard  
My favourite sentence is: '' Sorry my england is nod so good ''


----------

